# 86 Nissan King cab Seats shot to he..



## eyedetail (Mar 4, 2007)

I have an 86 Nissan King Cab it was in horrible shape when I got it so there is a ton of work ahead but they seem fun to drive and so I am ready for learning.

I have 2 major issues upfront the truck seems to have lost it's guts recently just has moments where no matter how hard I mash the gas pedal it won't go faster in fact usually does the decelration. I hear carbs suck on these need recomendation for legal carb replacements (smog).

Issue # 2 it hurts to drive in because the seats are shot, I have heard this is very common.
The seat frame etc... is broken and when you sit in it just dips nearly to the floor and hence hurts to drive for more than quick runs to the store.

I heard rumors you can pull seats from other Datsuns (200Z's etcc) or even Honda's CRX from 88-91 with some easy modes so you can have more moderen and comfortable ride.
Has any one done this and have details?

Thanks for any help


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

try these guy's.

OEM Surplus--720 Truck


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SOunds like you have dirt stuck in one of the carb jets. If you do your basic performacne checks (plugs, timing, fuel pressure, etc.) and that doesn't cure the problem, it may be time for a carb overhaul.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Pathfinder seats should fit.


----------

